# what is the normal voltage of a d&d motor



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

D&D is a brand, not a specific motor. Some are 144V, some are less.


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> D&D is a brand, not a specific motor. Some are 144V, some are less.


*My question is why the D&D motor need to have avance timing? is it a lower voltage motor and if so what was that voltage before avance timing?*


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Like Ziggy say, D&D motors build different motor, so that imply that some motor will tolerate higher voltage than some other and also than some will spin faster at same voltage than other motors.

Voltage in a serie would motor isn't fix. That imply than a motor with a name plate indicate 48v will probably work fine a 12, 24, 36, 48, 60 or 72v without brush advance in proper condition.

For example, despite I run a 154v battery pack, my Impulse 9 motor (rated 120-170v with brush advance) run 75% of time with a voltage lower than 72v at his therminals and I only need 120-140v at motor terminal during hard acceleration. The motor controller is in cause.


----------

